# Wie mache ich es nun am besten?



## babyjana (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,ich bin neu hier, und habe direkt mal eine frage.

Ich habe vor ein paar wochen einen teich gemacht.
Dieser war ein fertig teich mit 250 liter.
Nun ist es aber so, das mich das ding irgendwie total nervt, weil der rand so schmal ist, und man dort garnicht vernüftig was anpflanzen kann.

Nun möchte ich auch gerne Fische drin haben, und dafür scheint er ja dann schonmal zu klein zu sein.

Nun habe ich überlegt nen größeren zu machen, aber irgendwie bin ich total überfragt.
Mein mann möchte gern wieder nen fertigteich haben, aber das dumme ding was ich haben wollte paßte nicht in mein auto 
nun bin ich echt drauf und dran die ganze kacke aus zu graben und mir einfach fließ und teichfolie zu kaufen und ab geht die lutzi ;-)

Aber dieses projekt läßt mir echt die haare zu berge stehen.
Wie muß ich das denn genau machen?
Reicht da denn ne normale PVC folie oder muß es dies H.... folie sein?
muß sie 0,5 oder 1mm dick sein?
Muß ich die doppelt legen oder reicht einfach?

Also das stück was ich zur verfügung habe ist ca 3meter mal 2 meter.
Das will ich aber nicht kommplett aus nutzen weil ich da auch töpfe mit blumen ect drum rum stellen will, außerdem haben wir "kleine" kinder, und dann muß der nicht so extrem riesig sein.
Meine vorstellung war nun so 70-80 cm tief zu gehen, und dann eben so leicht oval zu laufen, und die breiteste stelle davon ca 90 cm zu halten und lang dann so ca 150- 180, und dann eben 3 "zonen mit einbauen.

Was brauch ich denn dann bevor ich anfange?
Was muß ich dann planen an Folie?
Reicht das aus für Fische?
Die dann auch darin überwintern?
Jetzt am WE und über die Feiertage habe ich ja zeit das so weit um zu setzten, das ich Dienstag dann nur noch die Folie und den Flies kaufen muß, rein legen muß, Pflanzen, wasser rein, und los kann es gehen.


----------



## babyjana (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

sorry, mußte nochmal as schreiben damit ich auch benachrichtigt werde ;-)
Achso, fals es jemanden interessiert, weil die Baumarkt tussi meinte ich muß vorher wissen was ich pflanzen will, wegen der Folie, stimmt das?


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

Hallo Jana,

:Willkommen2

Die geplante Teichgröße reicht nicht für Fische. Wenn Du den Platz von 2 x 3 m voll ausnutzt, dann sieht es anders aus. Fischen müssen aber auch nicht sein - es gibt viele Tiere, die sich freiwillig in so einem Teichlein ansiedeln und interessant zu beobachten sind. Allen voran __ Frösche und __ Molche.

Grab das Loch, miss es genau aus und kaufe dann die Folie und das Vlies - nicht andersrum. Wenn Du weißt, wie Deine Pflanzzonen sind, dann kannst Du auch die Pflanzen dazu aussuchen. (Die meisten Baumarktverkäufer wollen in erster Line verkaufen!)

Ich würde die 1mm-Folie nehmen und je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit das Vlies aussuchen. Und die Folie legt man nur einfach.

Hier noch ein bisschen Lesestoff für Dich: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## thor steinar (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

hi jana,
:willkommen
also für fische müsstest du den platz von 2x3m und tiefe 0.80m voll ausnutzen, das würden dann so knappe 5000liter ergeben. Aber das problem würde dann wieder sein das die tiefe zum überwintern nicht reichen würde. Am besten du machst mal ein foto von deinem garten und zeichnest ein oder legst es mit einem schlauch vor wo dein teich hinkommen soll, dann kann man am besten vorschläge machen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

Hallo Jana,
auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.
Du schreibst, dass Du Kinder hast. Wie alt sind Deine Kinder? Du solltest eine Sicherung für den Teich mit einkalkulieren, damit den Kids nichts passiert.
Christine hat Dir ja einigen Lesestoff rausgesucht. Wenn Du all das gelesen hast, wirst Du merken, dass Teichbau zwar keine Hexerei ist (bin keine Hexe - hab auch einen gebaut), aber ein Teich auch nicht mal grade so zwischen 12 und Mittag geplant wird. Nimm Dir Zeit, Dich mit dem Teichbau auseinanderzusetzen, dann hast Du nachher mehr Spaß dran. Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann helfen wir gerne weiter.
Viel Spaß beim Planen.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*



thor steinar schrieb:


> also für fische müsstest du den platz von 2x3m und tiefe 0.80m voll ausnutzen, das würden dann so knappe 5000liter ergeben.



Ich liebe diese theoretischen Werte.... Einer normaler Teich - denn Pflanzzonen sollen ja auch noch sein - dürfte da bei 2.500 Litern liegen.


----------



## thor steinar (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

@blumenelse 
das ist mir wohl bewusst, darum habe ich auch geschrieben "VOLL AUSNUTZEN" Und bei 2500 wird das nix mit fische  :gelbrotekarte und die theorie kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein, vorallem am anfang, den was man im kopf hat ist alles nur theorie  darum auch ein foto vom garten damit es ein wenig praktischer werden kann  
so jetzt auch wieder gut  und ich hoffe mal das jana dann mal ein paar fotos hat.


----------



## babyjana (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

also ganz erlich, ich glaube kaum das das nicht reicht für fische aber gut.

in jedem anderen aquarium hätten sie weniger platz.

Ich hab nen riesen garten, nur das stück ist eben knapp 2*3 meter, wird aber nicht ganz ausgenutzt. Sondern noch rund bepflanzt.

Meine kinder sind 5 und 7, also nicht sooo dramatisch ;-)


----------



## thor steinar (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

Naja kommt drauf an was für fische du gerne hättst? 
Und 80cm tiefe reicht meist nicht aus zum überwintern, also 1m wäre schon besser. 
Und dann noch zu wieviel  teichfolie http://www.gartenteich-info.de/gartenteich-anlegen/folienteich-anlegen/teichfolie-berechnen.php
Ach wegen den fischen im aquarium, da bin ich kein fan von großfische drin zu halten das ist eher was für minizierfische.


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*



babyjana schrieb:


> in jedem anderen aquarium hätten sie weniger platz.



Hallo Jana,

Deinen zukünftigen Vielleicht-Fischen zuliebe verabschiede Dich bitte von diesem Argument. Das einzige, was Aquarium und Teich gemeinsam haben, ist, daß Wasser darin ist. Ein Teich ist eine völlig andere Umgebung, die von tausend verschieden Umwelteinflüssen gesteuert wird. Das fängt bei der Temperatur an und hört beim Schmutzeintrag noch lange nicht auf.

Und bevor das beliebte Argument wieder kommt - nein, Hälterungsbecken im Handel sind keine Dauerunterkunft sondern Verkaufsgefäße. Auf Dauer darin leben können Goldi & Co. nicht.

Bau Dir Deinen Teich und wenn Du ihn befüllst, dann achte auf die Wasseruhr. Das Volumen zu wissen ist auf Dauer sehr nützlich. Und dann kann man überlegen, ob es nicht doch ein paar Fischchen gibt, die zu Dir bzw. Deinem Teich passen könnten.


----------



## babyjana (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

So, mein zukünftiger teich ist fertig, er hat nun 12qm, was das nun an litern aus macht kann ich garnicht sagen *schäm* rechnen ist nicht meine sterke ;-)

Habe gerade das Vlies und die Folie bestellt und warte nun dringlichst auf die lieferung 
Wird aber ja leider noch was dauern :-(
Aber gebudelt ist nun alles und die Folie ect hab ich für nen spott breis im Internet ergattern können.
Im Baumarkt hätte ich das doppelte bezahlt *schock*


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie mache ich es nun am besten?*

Guck auf die Wasseruhr beim Befüllen. Dann brauchst Du nicht zu rechen (was eh selten genaue Werte gibt).


----------

